# Proposed termination date



## TMNT (Nov 15, 2020)

I need help I just put in my 2 weeks notice on Nov 12 and put the 26th as my proposed termination date. Before I put in my 2 weeks I had a shift on the 27 and 28th. But after submitting my notice they then got rid of my shift on the 28th but still have my shift on the 27th. Do I have to attend that shift even though my proposed termination date is on the 26th? 

Also can an ETL or HR reject your propesed termination date?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2020)

No. Please let your tl know that you are quitting. Spot will handle your schedule after the 26th. Hopefully you did use vacation or sick time before you put your notice in.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 15, 2020)

I hope you put in your notice through Workday with the your last day shown.

If so print a copy of it and/forward it to your personal email address showing your last day is November 26th.

If Target still schedules you after November 26th that is no longer your concern.

Good luck.


----------

